

VorePad - Convore for iPad - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2011/04/22/vorepad-convore-for-ipad.html

======
phil
I've been beta testing VorePad for a couple weeks now. It's a good iPad app,
and really impressively fast.

In fact, it's kinda gotten me hooked on Convore. I don't have any especially
important reason to spend time on there, but now I keep finding myself
checking it like Twitter. I usually use VorePad or the official iPhone app,
which is also very good.

------
ericflo
What really impresses me about this app is how _fast_ it is. Everything you do
in it is snappy--I love it!

------
jazzychad
let me find some promo codes... one moment.

EDIT: here you go

    
    
      NJRRTER7LJ7K
      NHNY4XA3EYPY
      AJT797JENP4Y
      REALW6L4WJT9
      J4MP9NXX773K
      MTPMWMT7P77P
      WRHN6793ERMK
      PJ3X46F399XR
      P4YLLM6HXK6L
      XPNFFKJ7E3AL

~~~
ludwigvan
I just took MTPMWMT7P77P. Thanks a lot! I'll write a review asap.

~~~
jazzychad
cool, thanks!

------
absconditus
What exactly is the appeal of Convore?

~~~
phil
Works better than other web chat, enough so to overcome the generally meh
usefulness of web chat.

You need to join a group that has lots of activity and then leave a tab open
(or fire up one of these apps) to really get why.

------
sahillavingia
Don't you have your own startup to work on? :)

~~~
jazzychad
i don't sleep

------
EtienneJohnred
I totally thought this was going to be about something else. :|

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=vore>

